# Scottish Modified Car Show (SMCS) 2010



## RO55CO (Jul 15, 2010)

Hey Guys,

Just thought i would share some of my pictures from the SMCS at the weekend down in Ingliston. I was down there with teh UK Hyundai Coupe Club, and there was about 8 cars on our stand.

I had to leave my house at about 4:15 to be able to get down there in plenty time, and give the car a quick once over :detailer: before entering the grounds. It had been raining all the way down, so was a bit fuming having taken the day off work before hand to get the car polished and ready. But never the less the sun came out and the day turned into a scorcher. (even got a touch of sunburn it was that good ha:thumb

Anyway, just a selection of some of my better pictures from the day including our stand and some of the nicer (and dare i say pricier) motors around the show.

There was also a few stinkers there, but thats all down to personal preferance i guess ha.










































































































































Without a doubt though, given the choice of all the cars there, the Shelby GT500 is the one i would be taking home, no competition. Its just filth.










Thanks for looking! :thumb:


----------



## killash (May 3, 2010)

Ditto with the shelby!


----------



## Clb Ltd (Apr 24, 2007)

some cracking photos :thumb:


----------



## bigbenstrikes (Sep 9, 2009)

Looks brilliant! Wish i went...

Quick one... see when your at a show... is therre washing facilities for the cars or what.. how do you get it clean after say a 500 mile trip.. :lol


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I have been fortunate enough to be around a replica eleanor and they are just jaw dropping. Usually built using 1 of the original spec sheets from gone in 60 seconds costing anywhere from 60k to 90k its a genuine honour just to see one in person. Nice pictures thanks for taking the time to post


----------



## Clb Ltd (Apr 24, 2007)

need to get up to some scottish shows


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

Nice pictures, I was at the show aswell and it was a great day. We also got sunburnt. Did you go up to the drifting and see the guys doing the stunts on the bike and tvr? Was the best part of the day.


----------



## david.celica (Sep 21, 2009)

What a weekend, we headed over to this from northern ireland and i am act still wrecked, fantastic show


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

lovin' the golf


----------



## RO55CO (Jul 15, 2010)

bigbenstrikes said:


> Looks brilliant! Wish i went...
> 
> Quick one... see when your at a show... is therre washing facilities for the cars or what.. how do you get it clean after say a 500 mile trip.. :lol


Yeah that was what was getting to me ha. At the bigger shows like the Modified Nationals etc there are usually taps and wash bays, but we brought mostly our own products with us. Before heading into the ground there was a mass of about 50-70 cars who had met up at the nearby service station and were queing to get into the jet wash. although could have taken hours before you got to the front of teh queue.

Your best bet would be to make sure it has plenty coats of wax and poilsh before hand, then if it does get dirty on the drive (flies, mud and such like), then it will be easy enough to take off with a splash of water and some synthetic quick detailer. I drove all the way from aberdeen in the pouring rain and did exactly that. still thought it was looking sharp enough.:thumb:


----------



## RO55CO (Jul 15, 2010)

raitkens83 said:


> Nice pictures, I was at the show aswell and it was a great day. We also got sunburnt. Did you go up to the drifting and see the guys doing the stunts on the bike and tvr? Was the best part of the day.


Yeah i went up and saw a bit of those shows throughout the day. The guy Terry Grant was pretty good like, in the Legend Hotrod. (To be fair, if you have the power of a legend behind you, difficult not to spin the tyres ha).

Saw a bit of the drifters and teh guy on the bike at the last performance. suitably impressed :lol:


----------



## StuaR32t (Jun 6, 2009)

nice one dude, love that Mk4 on those helios!!:thumb:


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

did you not see my van?


----------



## RO55CO (Jul 15, 2010)

Ultimate Shine said:


> did you not see my van?


Maybe ?... no idea what your van looks like sorry buddy ha. Where was it parked up ?


----------



## Alzay (Jul 16, 2008)

There was loads of taps around to get water to wash the car, I drove 50miles and gave mine the full TBM before preping it. It was a good show although I never seen your coupe's


----------



## RO55CO (Jul 15, 2010)

ah we were up the top of the hill beside the SEAT owners club and what not, just on the way towards the track.


----------



## Braz11 (Aug 28, 2009)

That 997 Turbo in Matte Black is the best !


----------

